# MACNA 2015 in Washington DC September 4-6



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Well the website has been up for a while. I'm thinking I might want to go, considering it's not too far, so hopefully not a terribly expensive trip, and the hotel deal they have going ($125/night i think) is pretty amazing considering where it is. It looks like they have some great speakers this year!
website link: 
http://macnaconference.org/2015/

Any takers?? It's still very early days, but who knows, maybe i'm not the only one who's been thinking about this!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm thinking about it, but nothing concrete yet.....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would totally do that! I might also be inclined to drive!!!
DC is only an 8 hour drive or so from what I remember.

*ULTIMATE ROAD TRIP!!!!*


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> I would totally do that! I might also be inclined to drive!!!
> DC is only an 8 hour drive or so from what I remember.
> 
> *ULTIMATE ROAD TRIP!!!!*


Yes, but can you afford it???? You're selling off everything, and pretty soon the car will go, too!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

pffftt....

$100 in gas
$125 for a room
$40 for a day pass
$50 for the banquet
Just over $300 for an awesome weekend?? C'mon!!!!

I'd be willing to split a room and gas if anyone is interested. I would fly but that would definitely push me out of the budget.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> pffftt....
> 
> $100 in gas
> $125 for a room
> ...


You forgot to include any purchases at the show.......

We are thinking about it, and would drive, and have room for 2 more in our little car. Unfortunately it would be the noisy Subaru so although we would get there fast, we wouldn't have much conversation during the trip.

But we are not splitting a room..........


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I would be interested in heading down potentially if someone ends up having room for a passenger.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Crayon said:


> You forgot to include any purchases at the show.......
> 
> We are thinking about it, and would drive, and have room for 2 more in our little car. Unfortunately it would be the noisy Subaru so although we would get there fast, we wouldn't have much conversation during the trip.
> 
> But we are not splitting a room..........


C'mon!!!!! Seriously!!!! I could totally share a bed with you and John! I'll snuggle up right between you guys and we'll be all nice and warm


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

my plan would be to go a day or two early and sight see - i used to go to DC a couple of times a year, but it's been ten years now. it's a wonderful place to visit... if anyone hasn't been and plans to attend, i highly recommend it. great for the whole family...


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks like a good weekend! Personally I would do Porter and snag a 50% off deal. Its a bit more expensive but I know my driving limits, anything more than 2 hrs and I become the most irrated driver/passenger ever. The only way I would make an 8 hr drive is with sedation.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> C'mon!!!!! Seriously!!!! I could totally share a bed with you and John! I'll snuggle up right between you guys and we'll be all nice and warm


John says "not for all the beer in Belgium"...........


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

joel.c said:


> Looks like a good weekend! Personally I would do Porter and snag a 50% off deal. Its a bit more expensive but I know my driving limits, anything more than 2 hrs and I become the most irrated driver/passenger ever. The only way I would make an 8 hr drive is with sedation.


We could do that........or you fly and meet us there!

Hey, we could do like those cruises and get matching t shirts!

Or if Alex is putting a booth into the show, we could all work for him and get free passes!!!!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Crayon said:


> Or if Alex is putting a booth into the show, we could all work for him and get free passes!!!!


Disclaimer: I only said if. I have no idea about anything Alex is doing.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

T-Shirt Slogan ideas;

"I'm with the clowns" -Under a picture of Nemo


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Hubert goes to MACNA every year. Some of the MAST members will go too I believe.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i was thinking about driving down also


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

*MACNA 2015 Washington*



notclear said:


> Hubert goes to MACNA every year. Some of the MAST members will go too I believe.


Already bought the tickets in last year's MACNA and reserve the hotel rooms. If you are planning on going but not sure, book the hotel rooms first - they do sold out. Sometimes as it gets closer, July & August, people will be selling their tickets so you might be able to score some earlier bought tickets cheaper (but no guarantee); official tix will increase in price as it gets closer to the show.

If you wanted to see how it is like, you can take a look at Reef Aquatica's albums

https://www.facebook.com/reefaquatica/photos_stream?tab=photos_albums


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I was at the last Macna in DC. They did a good job hosting the show. I was working one of the vendor tables (a long gone website much like this one, we did fragging demo's)

If you haven't been, and can make it, I would go! It is amazing to see that much eye candy in one room! It will also make you appreciate the prices we pay here! 

I have been toying with the idea of going down... Not sure though. If we did go, it would be a family trip, and thus adds much $$ to the trip. When I used to go alone, it was gas $$ and about $50 for food... And whatever the room cost (normally shared) Cheap weekend if done right


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm going to fly down, maybe i'll bid to fly and stay the night. Sweet.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I've gone ahead and booked the hotel, based on what Hubert says about them running out of rooms at that rate. You only have to give them a c/c to guarantee, they don't charge. unless you change your mind and forget to cancel!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

J_T said:


> I was at the last Macna in DC.


Wow that's like 10 years ago in 2005. Driving 8-9 hours strsight is hectic ... Maybe I'm just getting old.

Teemee, for those that are okay with paying the price of conference hotel, it's essential to stay at the conference hotel because that's where the networking and hanging out is, no point to stay a block or so and miss all the actions.

We'll also be at Reefaplooza Orlando this April but that's more a large scale frag show and much less after party activities, if there's one US show that I have to pick, it's always MACNA because of the scale, education opportunities, new products announcements, networking.

Of course, there are the industry shows like Interzoo & CIPS but those are geared for the industry & bigger players.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

vaporize said:


> Wow that's like 10 years ago in 2005. Driving 8-9 hours strsight is hectic ... Maybe I'm just getting old.
> 
> Teemee, for those that are okay with paying the price of conference hotel, it's essential to stay at the conference hotel because that's where the networking and hanging out is, no point to stay a block or so and miss all the actions.
> 
> ...


yeah, i'm not really going for frags - after all, my tank is Non photosynthetic, and who knows, but i'd be very surprised if I can find much. and then, you can only bring back soft corals... 
I'm more interested in some of the speakers - Luiz Rocha, Copps... Don't know the others, but I'm sure they're just as interesting...


----------



## carnut (Nov 1, 2010)

don't forget the 25 dollar a day parking on top of the room


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm sure I will be coming too:roll eyes:...by car or plane but Ill get there!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I booked a room! I don't care who I go with but if I hitch a ride then anyone is more than welcome in my room.


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

Coming in a little late here, I will be attending (with my wife and daughter). We will be flying due to the baby but I would be more than happy to hang out with some fellow reefers at the show (evenings will be spent sight seeing with my family).


----------

